# يحتضن القلعة من الجنوب الغربي خمسة أبراج دفاعية صفت على هيئة هلال



## ayed

Hello, salam for all

Just translated a piece of Arabic into English
ويحتضن القلعة من الجنوب الغربي خمسة أبراج دفاعية صفت على هيئة هلال

From the southwest, the castle is embraced by five defensive towers aligned in crescent-shape.

This description still is unanswered in the English Only


----------



## analeeh

'From the southwest the castle is surrounded by five defensive towers positioned in the shape of a crescent.' might work.


----------



## ayed

Thanks a lot, analeeh.
Would you please see the photo attached I based my description one?


----------



## Abbe

Is it really ok to say surrounded when we are talking about a shape of a crescent? English is not my native language but it sounds odd to me.


----------



## analeeh

I can't see why not. You can say 'surrounded on three sides', for example.

I actually think 'arranged in a crescent shape' is nicer than my previous suggestion.


----------



## Abbe

analeeh said:


> I can't see why not. You can say 'surrounded on three sides', for example.



That makes sense.


----------



## ayed

analeeh said:


> I actually think 'arranged in a crescent shape' is nicer than my previous suggestion.


Who am I to judge a native?.

Thanks for the clarification


----------



## aasheq

"Surrounded" is not the right word. I suggest "enclosed".


----------



## analeeh

aasheq said:


> "Surrounded" is not the right word. I suggest "enclosed".



It seems perfectly fine to me - as I said, you can say 'surrounded on three sides'.


----------



## elroy

I don’t like “surrounded”; to me, it does suggest complete enclosure.

In American English, the literal “hug” would actually work.  We often say things like, “Don’t hug the curb,” for example, in a driving context.

_Five defensive towers in a crescent formation hug the southwestern side of the castle. _


----------



## ayed

Thanks , Elroy, I hope all have seen the photo attached


----------



## elroy

ayed said:


> I hope all have seen the photo attached


 I have.


----------



## ayed

elroy said:


> I have.


Thanks, so if I were to focus on the castle itself, does it make sense:

_The southwestern side of the castle is hugged by five defensive towers in a crescent formation, no?_


----------



## elroy

For some reason, "is hugged" sounds strange.


----------



## ayed

elroy said:


> For some reason, "is hugged" sounds strange.


Since it can be constructed in active voice, so can be in passive!


----------



## elroy

ayed said:


> Since it can be constructed in active voice, so can be in passive!


 It _can_ be, but as I said the passive voice sounds strange.  Not everything that is correct is idiomatic (as you know, ayed ).


----------



## ayed

elroy said:


> It _can_ be, but as I said the passive voice sounds strange.  Not everything that is correct is idiomatic (as you know, ayed ).


True.. and thanks


----------

